# Jack Russell Savvy Book - For Real?



## bobt (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello,

Saw a link on this site for a book called Jack Russell Savvy. It says it has the secrets on raising a Jack Russell. I'm on my 2nd one and could use some help this time. 

Has anyone read this book? Is it for real and worth buying? It doesn't look like it's from the US so don't know how long it would take to get or how much the shipping is so I'd like some feedback on it.

Thanks!!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

There's a lot of marketing hype out there targeting specific breeds because every owner thinks (knows) their dog/breed is special....that's how they sell their stuff. What nformation would you like...obedience training, potty training, behavior issues, health care, socialization?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

A JRT is the same as any other dog, just...more. If there is one common mistake people make with them (and small dogs in general) is that they treat them differently than large breeds. That is to say, they allow little dogs to do things they would take a dim view of a large dog doing. Terriers (in particular) can become absolute tyrants if you don't teach them good manners, beginning the day you bring them home.

They respond to the same things as any other dog, but typically demand more consistency. Just pretend your JRT is a 90 lb. German Shepherd, and you'll be fine.


----------

